# LG TV (60UH6030) Auto dims every dark scence



## Gambl0r (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi

So we just bought a 60" LGTV (Model #60UH6030) a week ago, and cannot figure out how to turn this auto dimming feature off.
Every time there is a darker scene, whether it's watching a movie or playing video games, the TV picture automatically dims the screen to the point where we can barely see anything, literally almost pitch black in some scenes. 

We've fiddled around with the settings, changing the picture settings from original, to vivid, to HDR etc, checked off all the picture setting boxes, and even reset to default settings, and nothing has worked. It still continues to auto dim every single dark scene, making it impossible to watch a full movie or play video games at all.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, my wife wants to return it, but I'm sure there is a solution we haven't tried yet

Thank You


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

appears to be global dimming
quite a few threads on the web
these are worth a read

Anybody know how to turn off LG's Global Dimming? - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

https://www.avforums.com/threads/lg-tvs--global-dimming-at-scene-changes.1415880/

this one suggests gaming mode
Official LG XXLE8500 Thread - Page 12 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------

